# funeral expenses



## geordief (30 Jul 2009)

my brother died and I arranged his funeral.
When I fill in the income tax return  does that  expense increase my personal tax credit?

I cannot see that listed in the ros online return form...
Am I right that anything I have received from his estate is not liable for tax? (I am only talking about 2-3 thousand -just enough to pay for the funeral in fact..)
Also the funeral and the inheritance fell in 2 different tax years.Does that cause a complication?
thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Jul 2009)

Sorry for your loss. 
The payment by you is not a tax deduction.
The receipt from his estate is only taxable if it exceeds the class threshold brother-brother which is €43,400. 
Any payment by you of his estate costs would be deductible from any inheritance and only the net inheritance would then be reckonable. 
If, as you say, the amount receiveable is only going to cover your costs then ther is likely to be no net inheritance. 
Going on that there are no implications for your tax return. 

Was the funeral grant from DSFA paid ? if there was an entitlement to that you might be reimbursed partly that way.


----------



## geordief (30 Jul 2009)

thank you for your answer.
Actually no I got nothing in the way of a funeral grant because my brother had worked in the merchant navy and so had not made payments to the Irish system(as well as I recall)

So are you saying that , if for the sake of argument the amounts (funeral expenses and the inheritance) are identical,say 2000) ,then a self-employed profit of 10000 would still attract a small income tax and if the same profit (discounting any inheritance) was incurred the following year the extra 2000  (making an effective *profit* of 12000 ) would incur the same amount of tax?

So the 2 amounts .the funeral expenses and the inheritance are not linked in the return but treated completely separately?


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Jul 2009)

geordief said:


> So the 2 amounts .the funeral expenses and the inheritance are not linked in the return but treated completely separately?


 
Your self-employed income cannot be reduced by the funeral expenses for your brother. They are not related to your self-employment.


----------

